

What I want in a recipe blogging platform - replicatorblog
http://blog.pamelafox.org/2011/03/what-i-want-in-recipe-blogging-platform.html

======
Tekahera
That's very very interesting. I'm also curious if something like this already
exists or is being actively worked on. I'm pretty sure most big recipe sites
like allrecipes.com must allow you to make your own recipes, but the spin is
centered more on the site itself. What you suggest would be more of a platform
than a destination site, say the way wordpress.com compares to techcrunch.com
(for lack of a better analogy).

